# [SOLVED] ClipGrab



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

I was looking for a video downloader and I found ClipGrab:
h_tt_p://clipgrab.de/en

Both my AV and MBAM indicate it's clean. VirusTotal though suggests otherwise.










Advice please and thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: ClipGrab*

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ClipGrab*

Thanks Corday but I haven't installed it yet.

I scanned the installer and I want to get someone else's opinion if it's still ok to install it since Norton and MBAM said it's clean *but* VirusTotal said it ain't.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ClipGrab*

Don't use it. You'll end up with extra programs being requested to be installed in an opt out fashion, or search engine addons.

See this about OpenCandy
OpenCandy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


MBAM may not detect the installer but when the installer unpacks and begins to install, MBAM blocks the OpenCandy component.

In fairness, this installer is opt-in, meaning the "I accept" or "I do not accept" options for the additional programs being offered are both unchecked. One must choose, to complete the installation. The "I accept" seems to have slightly more bold characteristic font, making it stand out more.

You can also run these installers with a /nocandy argument and the optional offers will not be shown.

Still...I'd be inclined to stay away. My $0.02


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ClipGrab*

Thanks Tetonbob. I really didn't understand why I got contradicting results. I just need a downloader really because I need a couple of videos for offline use.



tetonbob said:


> You can also run these installers with a /nocandy argument and the optional offers will not be shown.


I don't understand this though - "/nocandy argument". What does this mean or rather, how is this done?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ClipGrab*

Not all vendors will agree on all files. It's the nature of things. 

An "argument" is another name for a command line switch.

The easiest way to do this is open a command prompt (does not need to be admin) and drag/drop your installer on it, then add /nocandy to the command line.

or, use this command structure

<path to your setupfile> /nocandy


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

*Re: ClipGrab*

Learned something new today. Thanks Tetonbob!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Then my day is complete! :smile: I'm happy to have helped again, blaaargh. :thumb:

Keep being cautious, check files before using them, and read all screens on an installer, and you should be fine.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

:thumb:

lol I feel like I'm abusing the community with my questions. hahaha


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

:smile: I'd rather more people asked questions ahead of time, than needed our help in the malware removal section of the forum. :angel:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ClipGrab*



blaaargh said:


> Learned something new today. Thanks Tetonbob! :smile:


Ditto that!

Some people think that the malware removal process is completely different to Windows/Software/Hardware troubleshooting but its not really.

The Windows techs could learn a lot from browsing the malware removal threads.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ClipGrab*



Deejay100six said:


> The Windows techs could learn a lot from browsing the malware removal threads.


That doesn't sound like what I meant to say.

I didn't mean that the Windows techs need to learn anything, indeed, they all do a very good job.

I meant to say that there are many tools/scripts/methods used in malware removal that could be useful in other situations but some of them are not made public. Browsing the malware removal threads is a good way to find them.


----------

